# going rate for babysitting?



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

does anyone have any idea what that might be here in Spain??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> does anyone have any idea what that might be here in Spain??


Sorry xabia, but you really need to define it to your area 'cos it's the kind of thing that varies tremendously from town to town.
I don't know what it is around here, sorry.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I havent a clue either! I guess if theres someone who you're planning to ask to babysit for you, then ask them how much they want. Or if you're planning on doing some then I guess you need to say something along the lines "that you'll accept a donation (or danger money lol)"????

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, I would also imagine that it depends on who is doing the babysitting - an agency babysitter or professional childminder, another mother or the girl next door. 

I think the last time I used a paid babysitter was when I was on holiday a couple of years ago in Majorca with my brother, SIL and kids. We pooled our resources to use the hotel's babysitting service one evening just so we could have dinner in peace in a nice restaurant (3 toddlers running riot in the hotel dining room was not fun for anyone!) I am trying hard to remember how much it was - I think between 10-15 euros per hour. Mind you, that was pre-crisis! But I would think if it was a teenager or neighbour it would be less but its obviously negotiable. And then they may prefer to charge a lump sum for the whole evening. 

There is a professional agency who have a babysitting service down here, Marbella Nannies I think they are called, you could check out their rates for a better idea?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Yes, I would also imagine that it depends on who is doing the babysitting - an agency babysitter or professional childminder, another mother or the girl next door.
> 
> I think the last time I used a paid babysitter was when I was on holiday a couple of years ago in Majorca with my brother, SIL and kids. We pooled our resources to use the hotel's babysitting service one evening just so we could have dinner in peace in a nice restaurant (3 toddlers running riot in the hotel dining room was not fun for anyone!) I am trying hard to remember how much it was - I think between 10-15 euros per hour. Mind you, that was pre-crisis! But I would think if it was a teenager or neighbour it would be less but its obviously negotiable. And then they may prefer to charge a lump sum for the whole evening.
> 
> There is a professional agency who have a babysitting service down here, Marbella Nannies I think they are called, you could check out their rates for a better idea?


that's what I'm thinking - it's obviously less an hour for a friend/girl next door than for a professional service

I know a teen who gets 5 euros an hour for walking a dog - so more than that?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I offer baby/dog sitting in the holiday lets I manage. I charge 10 euros an hour, but this is for holiday makers not a regular job.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> I offer baby/dog sitting in the holiday lets I manage. I charge 10 euros an hour, but this is for holiday makers not a regular job.


thanks - I think I know what to suggest now


----------



## CarolinNan (May 11, 2010)

Nanny compensation varies widely, depending on the amount of experience a nanny has, whether you provide housing for her and what area you live in. Since a nanny or babysitter performs services in or around the family’s home, he or she is considered an employee, not an independent contractor. Therefore, families must follow all state and federal labor laws while employing their nanny or babysitter, including paying nanny taxes.

Thanks
Carolin Nan 
lane:


----------

